# Missing Profiles with VSCO Presets



## Olivia (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi,

I'm running High Sierra and the latest Lightroom Classic CC update 7.3. 

My VSCO presets are showing up in the Left Hand Side Preset Panel, but the profiles are missing. I've searched online for a solution and tried a few things but can't find anything that works.  The profiles show up in the 'Profiles'  list if I browse for them, but aren't linked to the preset which is frustrating! Has anyone found how they can get LR to find the profiles and link them back to the preset?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Olivia, welcome to the forum!

I've heard the same thing from a few people, but I don't have any VSCO profile/preset combos to test. When you say the VSCO profiles are missing, are they just missing from the pop-up? If you click Browse and scroll down to Profiles, do they show up in there?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks Victoria. 

Some where showing up in the profile browse menu, some weren't . And they definelty weren't linking between the preset and the profile...ie when I selected a preset, the corresponding profile wouldn't come up, it would stay as adobe standard. I've since moved back to 7.2 until Adobe fix the issues as I couldn't find a work around for it!


----------



## erwinverb (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a slightly similar case but not a workaround either, I think:

I can select VSCO and other presets in the Preset navigation bar (and checked the xmp files are in Finder)
When I select one of these presets, the _Profile_ tab on the right gives the warning _Profile missing_
Can I safely ignore this message? I think I've seen this behaviour from as soon as Profiles were introduced with the Presets that I had gathered.


----------



## erwinverb (Sep 6, 2018)

erwinverb said:


> I have a slightly similar case but not a workaround either, I think:
> 
> I can select VSCO and other presets in the Preset navigation bar (and checked the xmp files are in Finder)
> When I select one of these presets, the _Profile_ tab on the right gives the warning _Profile missing_
> Can I safely ignore this message? I think I've seen this behaviour from as soon as Profiles were introduced with the Presets that I had gathered.



Based on this thread and the comments to Victoria's post on Creative Profiles I've re-imported the presets, but the message _Profile missing_ still appears ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi Erwin

You've reimported the presets - but have you reimported the profiles? VSCO ships with both presets and profiles, and the presets select the profiles.


----------



## erwinverb (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, Victoria. I got these presets before the revamped Lightroom profiles were introduced (April 2015) - therefor assume they just won't work with the new profiles?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2018)

The VSCO presets have shipped with profiles for many years, and those profiles should still be compatible.


----------



## erwinverb (Sep 10, 2018)

Just to round up this thread for future reference, should anyone still have this issue:

There's a VSCO help page on the missing profile message here
and this is the official response I got: "Unfortunately, VSCO Film 00 has been discontinued and we have not created or provide camera profiles for new cameras, which is why you are seeing the profile missing error."
Tha-da. Cheers!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 12, 2018)

Ah, good answer, thanks for sharing!


----------



## baxterbradford (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi - thanks for the useful information here on this thread. Having had an email from VSCO to say they are discontinuing desktop applications from 1 March 2019, I downloaded the DMG files to store on my HD. 
As a 'once in a blue moon' VSCO  user (I haven't touched it since changing to Classic CC last summer) I was surprised to see the 'profile missing' tab in the Develop module. Initially I thought it was because incompatible with Process version 5, so tried PV4 and 3 both failing to remove the 'profile missing' alert, but changing from V5 to V4 definitely changed the look of the image, not so for V3 (from V4). 
I've searched in Library>Application Support to try to find the profiles, thinking they must have stayed with my LR Perpetual V6.14 but nothing to be found, I could only see .lrtemplate files in Develop presets folder, but no profiles folder, nor any sign of them. 
I've tried exporting a few files and then comparing in PS with LR and it seems that despite the error warning, the profiles are somehow being correctly applied. This is for Fuji GFX which didn't exist when the VSCO packs were released.   
I can live with an erroneous error message! It's far less hassle than downloading all of the VSCO packs ( I have 00, 5, 6 & 7) and then trying to select just a few favourites of them to make life manageable & not death by preset overload. 
If anyone does know where the profiles actually are in Mac OSX, then please say & I'll go on a hunt for them.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 3, 2019)

In the past one could not only install custom stuff in *User/Username/*Library/Application Support, but also in the root Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support folder. Lightroom Classic does not seem to accept that anymore, so check that the profiles aren't in that root folder and if they are, move them to the user folder.


----------



## baxterbradford (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks Johan, I've had a look in there, but nothing found. I'm puzzled where all the film simulation specific tone curves are kept, unless they are an integral part of the .lrtemplate file. They are available from the drop down menu.
If it works, then I'm happy, having paid all that money a while ago, I'm keen not to lose use of the VSCO presets on those rare occasions.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 4, 2019)

baxterbradford said:


> This is for Fuji GFX which didn't exist when the VSCO packs were released.


There are generally 2 parts to a VSCO preset. There's a profile - the bit that's complaining it's missing - and a preset. If the camera wasn't in existence when you downloaded the profiles, they probably didn't create the profile half of the preset. It's possible that they've since created one.


----------



## baxterbradford (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks for explaining that Victoria. Given that the VSCO seems to be doing something, that'll suffice if I need a look from processing in line with my normal LR presets. It was most beneficial when I was shooting both Nikon & Fuji at same event to make all images look the same.


----------

